# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا >  شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 2 (نیلگون)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*

و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

**نفر چهارم ...

نیلگون بانو 
**
**



دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید* *

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 
*
*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*
*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون فرهادم !*

----------


## Parniya

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکه ابجی من شک نکن*
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ داریم مردم؟ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ صد و ده درصد 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ بروووووو 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ با همه رفیقه ! 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو درسش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 30 نفر تو 20 مین جذبش میشن 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ ابجی من با دخملا جوره*  :3: *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) بلا 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ اسم دختره یادم رفته  بعد به خود میگم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ گفت اینو دوس داره منم میبینمش یاد فاطمه جون میوفتم*  :Y (567): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نوچ به زودی میشه خانوم دکتر انجمن

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بد نداره خدایی خوب مهربون بودنش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ قشنگه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

**

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفقیت عاقبت بخیری سلامتی

18.ی نصیحت : خوب بمون*

----------


## maral76

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ متخصص اطفال چون مهربونه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ تا حالا ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ با اینکه زیاد نمی شناسمشون ولی بنظرم خیلی موفق بوده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ پرنیا بنظرم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمی دونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟30 نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خانوم دکتر مهربون

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ معلومه این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ دختر خالم که خیلی مهربونه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ درست نمی شناسمش ولی مهربونیش و با خدا بودنش(از پروفایلش فهمیدم)خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :امیدوارم امسال پزشکی قبول بشی

18.ی نصیحت :*همیشه خوب بمون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشکییییییییییییییییی  یییییی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نکرده بیچاره خخخخخ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بهله که بوده اگه نبوده که من دوستش نمیشدم خخخخ

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟بی اعصاب هست ولی رو اعصاب نی خخخخ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم فک کنم ایه رو دوست داشته باشه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو تبریک تولدا خخخ

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟30تاش

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با هردوگروه هست ولی بیشتر دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)نلگون مهربان خخخ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟نه نلگونم میترسه خخخخ

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد مامانای مهربون خخخخ.....جدی میگم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (105): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نوچ باید جای اراز رو بگیره خخخخ

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد نداره.......از همشون...خیلی مهبربونه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (477): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :ایشالله پزکی قبول شه و همیشه سالم و سلامت باشه

18.ی نصیحت :درس بخون خانم دکی خخخ*

----------


## Dr.Mohammadi

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشکی...صد در صد
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
خدایی ازاین کارا ازش ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله...چون باهمه مهربونه همه میخوان دوستی مثل اونو داشته باشن
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
فک کن یه درصد اگه باشه...
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
من؟
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو رعایت ادب و نزاکت
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه جذبش میشن...کسی اگه بهش حسادت کنه بروز نمیده فقط
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
بادخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
فرشته مهربون
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
جفتشون از جیغ من میترسن
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد کلمه"نجابت"
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (469): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
باید مدیر بخش شه...ولی فعلا بشینه درسشو بخونه همین فعال بودن کافیه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد؟؟؟ عمرااااا
این خصلتشو خیلی دوست دارم..بی بهونه مهربونه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عاششششششقشم..مخصوصا عکس تو امضاش
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**
17. ی ارزو واسش :
هرچی آرزوی خوبه مال تو
18.ی نصیحت :
همینی که هستی باش...هیچوقت عوض نشو*

----------


## rezasara

* 
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  

 ان شالله پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

نیلگون!!!!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

البته

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ 

نوچ!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ 

با همه ی کاربران

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

 فکر کنم حجاب!!!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 
یقین دارم بالای 25 تا

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

هر دو تا!

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

بچه مثبت

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 

مطمئنم ک می ترسه از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

پیر زنهای جادوگر

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ 

ب هیچ عنوان

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 

بیش از حد آروم تشریف دارید!!
بسیار مودب و خویشتن دار

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 
خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 



17. ی ارزو واسش :

ان شالله ک پزشکی قبول شید

18.ی نصیحت :
شما خیلی آروم و بچه مثبتین!! همین الان بلند شو و دو سه تا از شیشه های انجمن بشکن!! تا آراز خان حساب کار دستش بیاد*

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

واقعا شوک بودااااااا
جدی اصلا فکر نمیکردم منم یه روز بهم شوک وارد بشه
آبجی پرنیا داشتیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بذار دکتر شم  با اون دستگاه های شوک تلافیشو سرت در میارمممممم :Yahoo (94): 
ممنون از همه کسایی که نظر دادن... ولی جدی یکم از خصلتهای بدم بگید خب اینجوری که نمیشه
یکم تنوع خوبه :Yahoo (9):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  

ایشالا خانوم دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

هوچ کاری.اصن امکان نداره.

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

اره خیلی.دختر به این گلی همه دوست دارن باهاش دوست بشن.والا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ 

وااااااا.اخه اینم سواله !!!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ 


 نمیدونم ولی فکر کنم پرنیا جونی
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

  خب الان رو درسش.والبته حیا ونجابت

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 شک نکن حداقل19 نفرشون جذبش میشن.اون یه نفر هم حتما بی مخ بوده خخخ.اخه همه جا خوبو بد داره دیگه.درسته؟؟!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
 با هر دو گروه.ولی بیشتر دختر خانوما

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟
یسنا گلی.(فرشته مهربون خواهر زادمه خخخ)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 

نمیدونم ولی خو فکر کنم یه ذره بترسه ولی نه زیاد.

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

دوست جودی ابوت.یه دختر مهربون بود.

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ 

خب اگه مدیر یه بخش بشه بهتره.قدرت مدیریتش بلاس

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 

ویژگی بد ندیئم ازش والا.خیلی مهربونه ومتینه.

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

خوبه.

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 



17. ی ارزو واسش :
 همیشه سلامتو موفق باشه.به اهدافش برسه.ایشالا

18.ی نصیحت :
واسه هدفت تلاش کن.*

----------


## بیتا1233

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خانوم دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نه بهش نمیاد :Y (752): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ همه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ کلا روابط عمومی بالایی داره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  عزیزمن

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هیچ  مورد

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد یکی از دوستام که از هم خیلی دوریم و خیلی دوسش دارم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (576): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بد که ندیدم ....خوب هم که زیاده

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Y (694): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفقیت

18.ی نصیحت:همیشه خودت باش

----------


## nahid

ميدونين كه وقت  طلاست من وقت ندارم جواب اين همه سوالو بدم  :Y (739):  ولي وقت يه چيزيو دارم.اونم اينه كه وقت دارم به همه ي كاربراي انجمن بگم فاطمه دختر خوب و پاكيه و مهربون و خون گرمه و خانوم دكتر آينده هست

----------


## Slow

*
نیلگون بانو 

**
*
*
** 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**

**پزشک مهربون* *

** 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**

**از من شیرین خواسته آخرم نفهمیدم چرا  
(از شوخی گذشته کلن اهل کارای ضایع نیست  )
**


** 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**

**شدیدن* *


** 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**

**واااا معلومه که نه* *


** 5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**

**نمی دونم* *
**
**
** 6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**

**درسش گمونم**


** 7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**

**همه**

** 8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**

**دخترا**




** 10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**

**از سوسک میترسه فک کنم* *

** 11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**

**یکی از همکلاسی های دبیرستانم* *


** 12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**



** 13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**

**خیر!**


** 14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**
**
از هیچ کدوم بدم نمیاد
از مهربون بو**دنش  و درس خون بودنش  خوشم میاد**


** 15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**

**خوب است**



** 16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**





** 17. ی ارزو واسش :**

**همیشه سالم و موفق باشه و به هرچیزی که میخواد برسه**

* :Y (503):

----------


## hasti-p

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**یکی ازشاخه های پزشکی یادبیری**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**....**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**بله**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**نه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**دکترمحمدی /فکرکنم**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**...**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**هههه**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**دخترا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**شیرین**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**هیچکدوم/این روزا کسی ازکسی نمیترسه..چه برسه به سوسک!**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**یاددوستمازدست رفتم/بلادور-بلانسبت**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**خخ ببخش**

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**نه/حقش بیشترازایناست**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**...**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**...**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**یااینکه خودم.خودم چطوره؟مال تو**

17. ی ارزو واسش :**موفقیت نه توی دنیای مجازی بلکه حقیقی**

18.ی نصیحت :*اگه یه روزی یه کاری بکنم دلیل دارم واسش توفکربدنکن ازم دلگیرنشو...اون روز میادنزدیکه

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

> *
> **
> 18.ی نصیحت :*اگه یه روزی یه کاری بکنم دلیل دارم واسش توفکربدنکن ازم دلگیرنشو...اون روز میادنزدیکه


سلام
هستی جون میترسونیماااااااااا :Yahoo (17):

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

من یه اعتراف بکنم
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

از سوسک میترسم :Yahoo (17): یعنی ترس که نه چندشم میشه خب

----------


## sbm

سلام فاطمه جون خوبی؟ سلامتی؟
*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
ایشالله ک به آرزوت برسی و دکتر بشی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم والا باید از خودش بپرسیم؟
فاطمه خانم تر ازین حرفاس

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره خیلی فراتر از موفق خخ

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
کـــــــی؟ فاطمه؟
بی تربیت !!
درست صحبت کن باهاش خخ
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
فک کنم آیه و پری 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
کلا دختر حساسیه 
رو همه چی 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
بستگی ب جمعش داره خخخ

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با دخترا
بگو خب!!!
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
فرشته ای شما فاطمه جان ..
اصن عروسک خودمی خخ
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
فک کنم اول سوسکه بترسه بعد فاطمه 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
آخه من بگم که شماها نمیشناسین ..
یکی ز دوستای دوران راهنماییم اسمش زهرا بود 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه باید بالاتر باشه ..

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
گاهی حساسیتش نگرانم میکنه 

مهربونیش خوبه 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه دیگه حتمااا
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
باشه فردا براش میفرستم 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ب تک تک خواسته هات برسی ایشالله همیشه سالم باشی
18.ی نصیحت :
*زندگیو زیاد سخت نگیر 


 :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## Captain

فردی است کمی تا نسبتی ابری!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*اوین باره تو این تاپیک شرکت میکنمـــــا

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

خــــو معلــــومه ؛ خــــانوم دکتــــر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

هــــوچــــی 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بعــــله ، حتمــــا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه اصــــن ، خیلیم آروم و ریلکس و آرامش بخشه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نمیدونم ، باید از خودش پرسید

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

رو درسش و کنکورش / یه بارم یادمه گفت رو اسمش حساسه 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

20 نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

با دخترا فک کنم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

عســـل خــــانـــوم 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

فاطمه از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یاد یکی از بهترین دوستای دوران دبیرستانم ؛ نسرین

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟




13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

خیلی وقته توو انجمن فعالیت داره  مدیریت حقشه
ولی فعلا باید رو درسش تمرکز کنه
ایشاا... بعد کنکور

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

هیچ کدوم | احساس میکنم خیلی آروم و صبور و با متانته 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

بهش میـــــاد

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

نــــوش جونتــــ


17. ی ارزو واسش :

آرزومند آرزوهای قشنگشم

18.ی نصیحت :

ماشاا... بزنم به تخته ، خودش عاقل و بالغه ، نیازی به نصیحت نداره
اما حرفیو که به همه میگمو ، بهش میگم : به هر کسی اعتماد نکن*

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

واااااااااااااااوو چقدر آدم هست که من شبیهشونم
نسرین دوست مهسا
زهرا دوست سارا
دوست از دست رفته ی هستی جون(خدارحمتش کنه)
یکی از همکلاسی های دبیرستان فاطمه(slow)
دوست بیتا جون که خیلی ازش دوره و خیلی دوستش داره
دوست جودی ابوت به لطف ساحل جون
پیر زنهای جادوگر به لطف جناب *rezasara*
مامانای مهربون به لطف مهدیه جون(همون مهدکودک خودم  :Yahoo (94): )
دختر خاله ی مارال جون
اون دختری که پرنیا اسمش یادش رفته :Yahoo (94): 

دوستان خوشوقتم :Y (565):

----------

